# Alcohol, caffeine and IVF - advice needed please



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to ask all you wise women a bit of advice as I know that you will all be at different stages of your treatment/been through treatment etc and may know more about this/have been given various advice by your clinics. 

We have just been referred for ICSI by our GP on Thursday and we're now in the queue to be seen by our clinic. As we already had some privately paid tests there and are on their books our wait MAY not be that long. I'm not sure how quickly the doctors do their referrals but I think we could be seen for a consultation within four weeks. I think treatment then starts at some point in my next cycle.

I've had a panic as I am currently losing weight and being really healthy with my diet and have already lost a stone to get under the BMI limit but as yet I haven't cut out wine or caffeine. Our embryologist said at the weekend that my partner should really have cut out alcohol already by now and for me it should be 6 weeks before, so we're both already behind : ( She didn't mention caffeine.

I then did some googling and the British Fertility Association said you should abstain completely THREE MONTHS before. 

I'm now panicking and confused. I don't want to delay treatment as we keep being warned about changes to funding etc but I don't want to go into this with a really reduced chance of it working. We're not massive drinkers, we don't get sloshed or anything but we definitely have our fair few glasses of wine or beer at the weekends. We're both cutting it out completely from today.

Any help or advice would be so welcome.

Thank you all! 

xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Forgot to say as a p.s is there anything anyone did lifestyle wise, supplements etc that helped them get a BFP?

x


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

Firstly well done in making the positive changes you already have done. Its a fantastic commitment to yourself and baby and don't underestimate the achievements you have already made.

My clinic asked about alcohol (we both avoid for unrelated medical reasons) and didn't ask any questions regarding caffeine.

Just a reminder of the recommended limits for alcohol consumption 21 units for women and 28 for men, per week. 

While in an ideal world we would all be able to have a perfect diet, avoid any toxins and living a completely stress-free lifestyle. But we don't. Personally, I think it is more important that you are mentally prepared for the process and that includes being able to enjoy some quality time with your partner. So reducing alcohol, or cutting it out is preferable moving forward, but you  can't change the past and beating yourself up over it won't be helpful.

BTW since my BFP I've struggled to eat and keep things down. So from a diet which involved regular home cooked meals, five a day etc etc, I'm subsisting on crisps and mints.


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Hello littlecat83, congrats with losing weight and eating healthily. 
UK fertility advice seems to be to limit to 6 units per week when TTC, but most clinics/doctors say it's better to cut out alcohol completely. Most also advice to cut out caffeine (coffee, tea, chocolate) because it's associated with lower fertility. While I think moderation is key, I prefer to avoid both alcohol and caffeine. I don't want to have any regret. Good luck!


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Gwen

Thanks so much for replying and for the advice. We are both super  healthy in terms of diet, exercise, don't smoke etc. We have plenty of fruit and veg, lots of protein etc. I think you're right not to beat myself up. I just can't help worrying and wish I'd know the 3 month thing ages ago.

I think we both do regularly exceed that limit as we have a very active social life, big family, involving long meals and lots of red wine. I think it's great that we've both decided to cut it out completely and think it will make a difference to our health and to my weight.

MASSIVE CONGRATS on your BFP. Oh dear, I can't believe you can only eat crisps and mints. What a strange combo. Our bodies are funny things aren't they!


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Maria

Thanks so much for the advice. Caffeine is off the list from today as well then - thank you. We don't drink much caffeine. Neither of us drink coffee and probably have a few cups of tea a day but you're right, none would be better and I agree, having no regret is the way forward. 

Thank you for replying!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hiya, my friend has egg retrevieal yesterday, 11 eggs she got for icsi, she was drinking up till last weekend, everything in moderation. People are doing all sorts before they fall naturally, and even then same are drinking, smoking eating anything up to 6/8 weeks before they even know there pregnant. Good luck xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I am a big diet cola fan, my consultant said you would have to be drinking diet cola and coffee by the gallons for it to have an impact on treatment xx


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

It's worth remembering that the studies that are used to establish if something is toxic usually involve giving lab rats ridiculous amounts of it. The hair dye trial (which is now accepted as fact that you should dye your hair in pregnancy) gave the rats more hair dye the equivalent of dying your hair multiple times a day. Again not saying it's completely OK or safe, but keep a little perspective.


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree that while TTC or pregant, ladies should avoid alcohol completely and reduce caffeine to a minimum. Artificial sweeteners are also a big no-no! Good luck, littlecat83!


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

A little wine or caffeine isn't going to hurt, but you both really should be having the minimum, a few units a week of booze and no more than one cup of coffee a day. Embryos don't like caffiene!  You have to do what suits you but if this cycle doesn't work your mind will race will reasons as to why is hasn't and the last thing you need is to blame yourself because he had too much wine or you were hitting the espresso's.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Littlecat

Don't beat yourself up.  I stopped drinking alcohol completely on the first day of DR on both cycles and DH stopped 2/3 weeks before EC.  I don't drink any caffeine anyway (hate coffee and have redbush tea instead as I like the taste better)  Dh has caff free at home as it's all I buy but if he has a coffee/tes at work or out and about then it probably will be caffeinated.  

I like to think our diets are fairly healthy and most meals include veg and lean meats but we also love take aways and have one most weekends.  I'm not a fruit fan but will eat those fruit pots in juice as a snack.  I switched to organic milk and am making sure I drink more water throughout the day.

As everyone has said, do your best so that you don't wonder 'what if' afterwards but don't beat yourself up for having a few glasses of wine or caffeinated coffees before you start your treatment.

On the last cycle and through my pregnancy I had no take aways or ready meals, I made everything from scratch, had my 5 veg a day plus fruit, drank lots of milk and water, took gentle exercise, didn't stand for long periods of time, had showers rather than baths, did no heavy housework (go to love my mum) and avoided strong cleaning products but we still lost our baby.

My friend, however, didn't even realize she was pregnant until she was 8 weeks, was out clubbing, drinking lots of alcohol, even having a crafty ***, eating rubbish, no folic acid and she gave birth to a healthy 9lb baby.

Wishing you lots of luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Really try not to beat yourself up too much - I think over analysing and obsessing makes the whole baby making process far more stressful than it needs to be. From experience though the only thing I would categorically say is that my hubby reduced his caffeine intake massively and his sperm count and quality improved significantly. 

But there again what works for one doesn't work for another! Good luck and above all else, relax xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome effort losing so much weight!! Well done!!

I was dry and caffeine free throughout my first cycle and it failed. This cycle I have drank alcohol (in moderation, except twice where I got a bit drunk) and drank my teas and the odd coffee. I got 18 eggs, 17 mature, donated 9 and have 7 thriving blasts! 

I plan to go dry and decaffeinated tomorrow after transfer but my clinic advised to eat and drink in moderation. Yesterday I ate and drank everything a pregnant woman is forbidden - soft cheese, pate, red wine sand filter coffee!!


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all your advice and support and for all the differing opinions. So helpful! I think you're all right, everything in moderation and try not to stress. I've made the decision now to give up wine and caffeine all together and will stick to that with my new found dieting willpower but I'll try not to beat myself up that I should've done it earlier.

From the sounds of things you and your friends have all had such different experiences that it seems really hard to say what is right. I'll just go tee total and caffeine free from here on in, as will the other half (poor thing) and just be as healthy as I can possibly be so we don't have any regrets.

Thanks again!

xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

I did everything by the book the first time, read all the books, stopped drinking for 2.5 months, ate organic, took zita west supplements, took bee pollen, had no caffeine (only drank red bush like dory, naturally caffeine free), no aspartame, ate a good amount of protein, honestly the list is endless, still got a BFN.

The second time i had a few glasses of wine up till stims, a tea or two in the morn, dared to eat non organic, and had a chemical pregnancy

and my last IVF i even had a glass of red during stims! and miscarried at 5 weeks!

and this time i am really trying to be less harsh on myself, whilst of course being sensible, you can really stress yourself out soooooooo much over thinking things! (she says, whilst panicking like mad over my EC on Friday!!! thinking something may go wrong!) I am still taking the supplements and pollen etc 

I wish you all the luck in the world, and try not to stress.  

xx


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

This is my first ICSI cycle, our clinic never said anything about giving up or even cutting down alcohol or caffeine, so dh took that to mean he could just continue as normal. We aren't massive drinkers but I did nag him a lot to cut down and he didn't drink for almost a week before doing his bit. He still had tea & coffee though & wouldn't switch to decaf. 

I switched to decaf tea when I started stims (did have the odd normal cup if I was at a friends or had a headache which I though may have been down to withdrawal symptoms) and I don't drink coffee. Wine I drank as normal until starting stims, so maybe 1-2 bottles per week depending what I was doing. During stims I had a large glass of wine on day 3 and then none till after EC. I drank a bottle of wine between EC & et as I was having a day 5 transfer & reckoned that was enough time to get it out of my system.
I've just got my bfp so it can't have done too much harm! I think like others have said, everything in moderation. If you can give up completely that's great but if that will make you more stressed or moody then the odd glass will probably help in the long run. 
Interestingly the info booklet on diet & nutrition my clinic gave me for the tww & early pregnancy says there is no evidence that small amounts of alcohol are a problem, I can't remember the number if units but I actually thought it was quite a lot!

Good luck xx


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

I am just starting egg sharing and ivf. I was tokd by gynk absolutely no caffeine no alcohol and to take conceiving supplenents like pregnecare and omega 3. 
So I have changed to de caff but have found out still has a tiny bit of caffeine so cutting out is hard. Had no chocolate as that has it in aswell. First few weeks were hard but I feel better now. Although I did fail yesterday and had some munchies


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing ladies. 

Rellie - so sorry you've been unsuccessful so far. Lots of fingers cross and prayers that this is the one for you! Hope all goes wonderfully well with EC tomorrow! Ps Pollen??!

Noelle - Yes lots of people's clinics don't seem to be saying much about it. Ours has just said yesterday that less is more but don't beat yourself up if you have the occasional drink. Apparently there's little actual bonafide research to suggest that small amounts of alcohol have any effect at all. It's all a minefield as some ladies are saying the cycles they did drink worked and the cycles they were completely 'my body is a temple' didn't work, and vice versa. So exciting that you got a BFP - well done!!!

zricardson - thanks so much for the comment. Did he say how long before? I already take pregnacare conception and have been doing so for a year. I also eat super healthily, have cut out caffeine except one cup of tea a day, eat loads of druit and veg, nuts, seeds, healthy fat etc and lots of protein which is supposed to be good so I think I'm doing ok I hope. Hope you enjoyed the munchies! ; ) I think most people seem to be saying less of the naughty stuff is the best way forward, and keep anything like caffeine and alcohol to the absolute minimum but don't beat yourself up for the occasional bar of chocolate or glass of wine.

I love FF. Everyone is so helpful and supportive!

xx


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

He didn't say. I was already taking pregnecare but he said omega 3 helps- I dint know this. 
I love ff friends aswel its great


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh really? Where do you get your omega 3 from? x


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

I got it from tesco a 90 day supply for about 4 quid


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

The way I looked at it was, I didn't want to completely change my diet & lifestyle so much that my body would go into shock, especially with all the extra drugs it was being pumped full of. I did try to eat a bit healthier & drink more water. I've been taking a standard multi-vit and a folic acid for months but didn't add any other supplements. I've taken life pretty easily too, I'm lucky as I haven't been working during most of my treatment and I think that helped to keep the stress levels down.

Ultimately do whatever feels right to you and don't beat yourself up about any choices you make xx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Littlecat

Bee pollen is a supplement that is suppose to increase egg quality, it is all round for a good for female fertility and a natural antihistimine.... However, i have no idea if it works, i just read these things! however dont take after EC as its not been tested in pregnancy apparently, so no need after then. Yes EC for me is tomorrow, cant come soon enough!

x


----------

